# Bimectin, Noromectin or Ivomec



## Skyz84 (Jul 25, 2011)

I KNOW they are all 1% Ivermectin.. but I was wondering which brand you prefer and why? Are they really all as effective?

I've never used Ivomec because it's so expensive but I've always had great results with Noromectin ...

I was thinking about trying Bimectin this time since it's even cheaper... 

Why do you guys use and like?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I use Ivomac plus...mostly because I trust the name : )


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I use horse paste lol It's 1.87% Ivermectin. I do about 3-4x a horse dose. Not sure Ivermectin is working against the worms we are dealing with though, but we'll see.

Usually I use Equimax horse paste, at least 1-2x a year, it's good for tapeworm as well <usually in the summer I dose everyone>.

Otherwise I use Noromectin. Not tried the others, and I was going to use Ivermectin Plus but can't find it anywhere local! have to go out of town to get it!


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

I use Ivomec injectable for cattle orally. It seems to work for us.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

We've just started using Noromectin. We also use safe guard for pregnant does.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We have been using the 1.87% horse paste also. Everyone is doing great except mei mei, who can't seem to kick the lung worms.

Been thinking of using the injectable on her, just don't want to "over-deworm"


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

It should all work about the same. I would go with what is most coat effective and what you feel comfortable using


----------

